# Fins



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I recently got a new betta. Hes fins were pretty normal, and now there liked scrunched up, and I noticed this with my old fish.

If you rember me, ((FROM Here, Crazy Thread)), Unfortunalty he did not make it, and passed away about 4 weeks later. 

So anyways, back to the fins, anything to why this is happening?

-Dalt584


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Size of tank? Water changing schedule? Water Params? Water Temperature? Equipment (filter, heater, etc)? How long has the tank been running?

We need to know these to figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Tank Size: 1/2 gallon plastic aquarium 
Water Change: Once A Week, Every Monday
Water Temp: 70 - 76
Equitment: None
Running Time: Almost a Year, but the fish has been in it for only a week.

Just additional stuff: I did clean the tank before the new fish was put in. A plastic plant is still inside.

-Dalt854


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

So it sounds like you never upgraded tank size, didn't get a heater, and no filter.

Your Betta is probably pretty stressed right about now (fins clamped is a dead giveaway). I'd read Cody's Sticky Post in the Anabantids section about proper Betta care.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Dalt584 said:


> Tank Size: 1/2 gallon plastic aquarium
> Water Change: Once A Week, Every Monday
> Water Temp: 70 - 76
> Equitment: None
> ...


Nothing right, unfortunately.

-Your tank should be at least 2.5 gallons. More is better.
-Water changes in a 1/2 gallon tank should be every day.
-Temperature has to stay constant at above 78 degrees.
-You need a heater. I cannot stress on how importnt that is for a betta. A low-flow filter is nice also.

As said, other members and I have put together a sticky for general betta care in the Anabantids forum. It should target all of this.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a light for it (Made for heating). But I cannot keep it on all the time. I don't want my house to burn down.

And changing water everyday, no...I hope your not telling everyone that. _Thats_ how you stress out a fish.

-Dalt584


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

So...tell me what you intentions are on how to fix the issue at hand?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Dalt584 said:


> I have a light for it (Made for heating). But I cannot keep it on all the time. I don't want my house to burn down.
> 
> And changing water everyday, no...I hope your not telling everyone that. _Thats_ how you stress out a fish.
> 
> -Dalt584


In a 1/2 gallon tank, yes. A proper sized tank would make sure you dont have to do that.

You need a heater. Need it, need it, need it.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I have This Tank:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753118

Maybe I need to clean everyday, but I'm not. I still think thats how you stress a fish out. Going from Tank to container or whatever day...Even at the bottom it says clean at least once a week....

As for the heater, I have this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753105&keepsr=0

It says at the bottom its for heat.

If I need a heater, can you reccomend something? What would work for that size tank.

Im not gonna get another tank bigger just for one fish. 

-Dalt584[/url]


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Well then.

I will stop posting here because you obviously cannot meet the care requirements for your betta. Also, you dont need to place him in seperate containers. A 50% change in that thing would take 5 minutes a day.

Heater: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+12087&pcatid=12087


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

> Im not gonna get another tank bigger just for one fish.


It doesn't matter how many fish you have- if you can't meet its basic care requirements it is not a fish, just a mean decoration. If you get a 2.5 gallon tank it would be the appropriate size for your single fish, add any more and your tank would be overstocked. Get a larger tank, get a heater, get a filter.

As for the statement that changing the water every day will stress out the fish- you're right, it will. But not as much as ammonia poisoning. If you don't change the water in that tiny tank every single day your water quality will be terrible. If you get a bigger tank with a filter you won't have to do quite so many water changes.

So here's my tip: take your water and get it tested. Ask for the specific numbers- you will find that you have ammonia and probably nitrites in your tank. This is why your fish is sick, this is why we are telling you to get a different tank.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I have this stuff called: BettsFix Remedy.

What it does is cleans diseases and other stuff in the tank. You use it in small tanks so you don't have to clean everyday.

Now, I called some pet stores about how often should I clean my tank. I told them the size ect. You know that saying, "Don't always believe what you see on the internet", well thats why I called. I do think that you guys know what you are talking about, but I just wanted to make sure:

-Call One: Clean Once A Week
-Call Two: Clean Once A Week
-Call Three: Clean Ever Three Days
-Call Four: About Once A Week
-Call Five: Clean Once A Week

So yeah. Im not sure how often Im gonna clean it. Im going to stick to once a week for now and just see. Maybe even every three days


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

If someone wants to close this, go ahead. I was adviced I'm causing problems in this thread. So I will go.

Im sorry, I was just giving my opinion. Sorry for any problems I caused.

-Dalt584


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

We just want to see you go with the bottom line and get the correct tank and stuff that will make your Betta happy and well.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, can we...maybe, start over? 

Could you guys maybe give me a website of a good tank size for my betta? Or reccomend a place to get one?

I have a heat lamp. Should I continue to use it? Or get a heater?

:wink:


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You can go with at least a 2.5 gallon tank for the Betta. Some people use Mini-Bows, some don't (the light inside can get too hot), there are other kinds of kits available also. If you go 5 gallon you can get a plain standard tank and just get either a sponge filter (hooks up to an air pump) or a very low flow filter (I usually say Whisper here, they make a nice in tank filter and they're usually about $12), I dunno where you get a hood for those cuz they're so small but you may as well look for one with a light. 
Yes, get a heater, if you go with the 2.5 gallon tank they make preset ones that work very well. Look for the Hydor or Marineland brand name, if you go with the 5 gallon then I'd get a 25 watt heater, look for one with an indicator light, don't buy Top Fin. You will also need a thermometer to keep an eye on the temp. 
Don't forget the water conditioner and the water testing kit (when you set up your new tank if you choose to put your Betta in while cycling you will need to test daily), get the API liquid kit, it's a bit pricy depending on where you get it but will last you a long time and if they're trying to push it for over $20 order it online.

I know this seems like a really long list but it really isn't and you're doing the right thing here. Let us know how it goes. Here's a couple good websites:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/shop.cfm?c=3578

http://www.petsolutions.com/default.aspx


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, cool.

Now summer is comming up. I live in California, and the sun just directly beats on my house, you gotta trust me on that. With no A/C, were talking almost 94 degress. But I do have A/C but its not on to much. Does he need a heater still?

Just today it was pretty hot, and im checking his little thermoneter, and it says 80 degreess.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Dalt584 said:


> Ok, cool.
> 
> Now summer is comming up. I live in California, and the sun just directly beats on my house, you gotta trust me on that. With no A/C, were talking almost 94 degress. But I do have A/C but its not on to much. Does he need a heater still?
> 
> Just today it was pretty hot, and im checking his little thermoneter, and it says 80 degreess.


Finally doing the right thing.  

I cannot stress how much a betta needs a heater. This is the most important piece of equipment, besides the tank itself. You can have it off during the day, but at night it has to be on. The temperature can easily drop 10+ degrees in the night which can kill a fish.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, I will get into a pet store as soon as I can. 

Also, I had another question, and its probobly a no, but why not ask. Can I put a frog in with a betta or a gold fish. Some lady at a pet store said I can, but thats only one person.

She showed me the frog I can put in with it, and it stays under water, and it was swimming with other fish.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Dalt584 said:


> Ok, I will get into a pet store as soon as I can.
> 
> Also, I had another question, and its probobly a no, but why not ask. Can I put a frog in with a betta or a gold fish. Some lady at a pet store said I can, but thats only one person.
> 
> She showed me the frog I can put in with it, and it stays under water, and it was swimming with other fish.


This can be a yes. Many people have African Dwarf Frogs in with their bettas. But, it all depends on the betta's personality. Some will make friends with them, some wont notice them, some will beat them to death. Make sure you have hiding spots fo the frog. Other options are shrimp and snails, but again, this all depends on the personality of the betta.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

As for hiding spots, what do you mean? Like somewhere the little guy can hide? I have a plant. But whatelse could work?

Can they go under the rocks or just a big rock?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You could get a decoration that also is a hiding spot, they make a lot of tank decor like that. If you have one you just have to make sure to lift it up and disrupt the gravel underneath once a month and make sure the inside isn't getting nasty. You could also have some more plants (silk ones preferably).

One thing I forgot to mention with the heater. Most are sold like this but every do often you get the oddball, make sure it's one you set to a certain temp so it turns off at the desired temp. If you tank is getting too warm during the day (say above 84 degrees) you may also wish to have a fan nearby just kinda giving it some air. But it's still better warmer than colder.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

They make a heater like that? Thats cool.


----------

